# Realistic emmigration opportunities in Australia NZ Canada ?



## limey87 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi guys, after some advice I've been told to post in here as well as contractortalk for the best responses.

I'm UK dry liner with 5years on the tools covering all aspects of the trade, I should also have my NVQ sorted within the next couple of weeks (I know it looks good on the paper work) I'm looking to emmigrate to one of our sister countries and after some hard internet browsing, I am not really any more the wiser! 

A lot of web sites are stating that Oz/Nz are crying out for dry liners, especially Christchurch after the recent earthquake, what they don't say how ever is who to contact/what to do. 

Has anyone on here already made the move from the UK? If so what was the process like and how is the work over there? At present work over here is becoming thin, with rates dropping and a lack of building sites, I think anything will be an improvement. I've seen a few adverts for Oz and their day rate looks around $30 an hour which is still £5 an hour over British day rate. 

Does anyone know of any agencies which specialise in this? or any people that specialise in helping Brits make the move? I'm aware of the saying 'the grass is not always greener' but from what I can see at present, most things will be greener. The move will not just be a financial one, it will also be one of experience and a chance to live in a another country.

As well as the NVQ I also have an English Language BA (Hons) degree which should be good for the points system I'm assuming.

This isn't just a feeler, if the opportunity is there I will 100% be emmigrating so any advice would be greatly appreciated. 



Cheers gents


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Might be a stupid question, but what is dry lining?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

saskataper said:


> Might be a stupid question, but what is dry lining?


Drywalling your side of the pond, but
Hanging Rock, Framing (metal usually) and Taping and Jointing, and Skimming (Veneer Plastering )


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Try here http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/general/formsandfees/formsandguides/

First thing you need to learn.....forget everything you've learnt (seriously) it's a different system and approach to drywalling down under. 
oh, and another thing .....leave your hammer at home, cordless screw guns only :yes:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> oh, and another thing .....leave your *hammer* at home, cordless screw guns only :yes:


What the :whistling2: is a hammer, we stopped using those 10/12 years ago, and that was in my rural area, the cities were long before that:yes:

Should of moved to NZ years ago, might have a holiday there sometime though


Edit: just had a rethink when we stopped using hammers, it was early 90s. 90/91/92 (20 years) using a Makita 9.6v drill/driver, just before we got that modern invention, the Dewalt Screwgun, yeah man we were really rocking then


----------



## limey87 (Sep 7, 2012)

Brian S said:


> Drywalling your side of the pond, but
> Hanging Rock, Framing (metal usually) and Taping and Jointing, and Skimming (Veneer Plastering )


So that's where I've been going wrong in in my search, they've changed the names!! Hanging rock? So that makes us....Hanging rockers? not sure how I feel about that.

And as for the hammer, the only people I've ever seen solely using hammers are the old school dabbers who pin their boards in place. It's all about the 14.4v XR Dewalt, if you're using a 9v it means you're not doing enough work :thumbup:


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

Limey the 9.6 was all there was in the 90s, first on the scene was the Dewalt, I've probably got 4 or 5 now, all totally shot, that I bought from new.
Been using a Makita Collated, both corded and battery for somewhere between 10 to 15 years and a Makita impact driver for 5 years, which is going to be changed for a Hilti, 

Not working hard enough, ya cheeky I was doing 50 boards a day with that one back then.
I'm a lot older and wiser now, I let the young ones do the hard work,
I do the easy stuff, which doesn't involve carrying boards, or boarding ceilings

The name changes, aren't changes, its a Yank/Canuck/ thing, browse this site, hot mud, and mud for taping = fast set and joint cement

There's plenty of guys here that will point you in the right direction with your intended immigration to which ever country you want to go
Wish you good luck in your venture:thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

limey87 said:


> Does anyone know of any agencies which specialise in this?
> Cheers gents


trust nobody in this mater.there are a lot of agents out there that charge you an arm and a leg for second hand advise.go to the primary source and find what you're looking for.this is the web site for OZ http://www.immi.gov.au Depending on your circumstances you can apply for holiday and working visa.I know lots of backpackers who came this way and then applied for permanent visa from inside. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

limey87 said:


> So that's where I've been going wrong in in my search, they've changed the names!! Hanging rock? So that makes us....Hanging rockers? not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> And as for the hammer, the only people I've ever seen solely using hammers are the old school dabbers who pin their boards in place. It's all about the 14.4v XR Dewalt, if you're using a 9v it means you're not doing enough work :thumbup:


drywaller, hanger, boarder, boardman, hanger, rocker, gyprocker are the canuck/yank terms. Well taper, mudder or finisher are the terms for the ones that follow, those that don't know any better, will say plasterer. (like a home owner etc). But the key word is "drywall". Searching in Canuck Land, you look under "D", for drywall, and insert some of the names I said,,,,, eg drywall taper.

Think the kiwi's say gibber for a drywaller, and stopper for a taper. can't remember what the Aussies say


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Over here it is Plasterer or Gyprocker. The grass always looks greener from the other side. It certainly is not as busy over here as it has been in the past. Like Keke said a working visa while on holiday may be the way to go.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

In New Zealand its GibStopper and GibFixer Gib being the main brand of drywall used, although we're not technically allowed to use the "Gib" name as its trademarked I think, so I refer to myself as a Plasterboard Stopper etc..


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

limey87 said:


> Hi guys, after some advice I've been told to post in here as well as contractortalk for the best responses.
> 
> I'm UK dry liner with 5years on the tools covering all aspects of the trade, I should also have my NVQ sorted within the next couple of weeks (I know it looks good on the paper work) I'm looking to emmigrate to one of our sister countries and after some hard internet browsing, I am not really any more the wiser!
> 
> ...


 When r we leaving? I fancy NZ as the sheep r not as Quick as the roo's in OZ!! Na being serious i have been thinking about a change for a long time! Now my chick has left me, i have lots o cash 2 go do taping somewhere else 2 c if it works for me! After my house is sold i will have the cash!!!
Bring it on lads i want a move 2!! Who will help me? Either that i go back 2 thailand,buy a bar and b dead in a couple of years


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> When r we leaving? I fancy NZ as the sheep r not as Quick as the roo's in OZ!! Na being serious i have been thinking about a change for a long time! Now my chick has left me, i have lots o cash 2 go do taping somewhere else 2 c if it works for me! After my house is sold i will have the cash!!!
> Bring it on lads i want a move 2!! Who will help me? Either that i go back 2 thailand,buy a bar and b dead in a couple of years


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


>


 Kiwi,Fitis that about? I quite fancy meeting Julie


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Kiwi,Fitis that about? I quite fancy meeting Julie


First smiley = shock
Second smiley = reality sets in then run around and panic
Third smiley = hide from drunken scotsman that will rape our men, shag our sheila's, and eat Julie 
:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> First smiley = shock
> Second smiley = reality sets in then run around and panic
> Third smiley = hide from drunken scotsman that will rape our men, shag our sheila's, and eat Julie
> :whistling2:


 Its ok i dont eat sheep so julie would b safe!!:thumbsup:
And as for raping ur men ur safe there,but shag your Sheila's then i can't b held responsible for my actions:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Well it appears that if you want to come to OZ your work has to reach a certain standard. If you can match this it looks like you are in.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Its ok i dont eat sheep so julie would b safe!!:thumbsup:
> And as for raping ur men ur safe there,but shag your Sheila's then i can't b held responsible for my actions:thumbup:


Fair enough......I hear Australia is nice this time of year :whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

gazman said:


> Well it appears that if you want to come to OZ your work has to reach a certain standard. If you can match this it looks like you are in.:thumbsup:
> 
> 2012 09 11 16 33 23 528 - YouTube


 I think i could match that Gaz:yes:
But ur spiders


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

They are not a worry. Just step on them. You are bigger than them.  well most of them.


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*tape quaility*



gazman said:


> Well it appears that if you want to come to OZ your work has to reach a certain standard. If you can match this it looks like you are in.:thumbsup:
> 
> 2012 09 11 16 33 23 528 - YouTube


that vid, bout broke my heart. who was that ? you ? twenty year ago, i took a video from a shoulder held video recorder to our state legislators of the same thing, their answer was. what do you want us to do about it? course that was from our brown brothers from mexico, that DESERVED TO WORK ALSO. all though it took us years to learn, then the pride and respect gets yanked out from (down under ya) like water on a waxed floor. if i could fix it, i would. . i get it. take care- pal. harve.


----------



## Mikejrodgers (Oct 20, 2012)

Hey bud did you make the move ? I lived in Nz for 7 years now love it I'm looking for good plasterers hope heaps of work let me no if you made the move cheers mike


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

http://youtu.be/6qk5ebHDWtU


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

VANMAN said:


> When r we leaving? I fancy NZ as the sheep r not as Quick as the roo's in OZ!! Na being serious i have been thinking about a change for a long time! Now my chick has left me, i have lots o cash 2 go do taping somewhere else 2 c if it works for me! After my house is sold i will have the cash!!!
> Bring it on lads i want a move 2!! Who will help me? Either that i go back 2 thailand,buy a bar and b dead in a couple of years


 never liked thialand all that much. maybe christ church could help prolong your life. just a thought brother


----------

